# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Link available

## m0bius

Υπάρχει ένα link άμεσα διαθέσιμο στον κόμβο μου 1966 αν υπάρχει κανείς που ενδιαφέρετε!

Άντε γιατί το βλέπω να κάθετε και μου μαραζώνει την καρδιά  ::

----------


## m0bius

Κανένας ώρε παλικάρια; 1-2-do-you-copy?  ::

----------


## marius

Προς Καματερο Βλεπεις, #4704Marius  ::

----------


## m0bius

Δύσκολα μάλλον. Σήμερα ελπίζω να γυρίσω ένα interface δυτικά και να δώ τι ψάρια πιάνω.

----------


## m0bius

Εχτές το βράδυ το έβαλα να εκπέμπει στις 5500 με ssid awmn-mobius-psaxnei. Σε scan που έκανα έπιασα δύο τρία backbone αν και νομίζω ότι κοιτάω πιο κάτω από εσάς (προς Περιστέρι, Χαιδάρι). Θα δοκιμάσω να την γυρίσω σήμερα λίγο πιο δεξιά γιατί εχτές 12 το βράδυ δεν ένιωθα comfortable να σκαρφαλώσω  ::

----------


## IneLnet

Υπάρχει ακόμα διαθέσιμο το link?

----------


## IneLnet

Μάλιστα...έστειλα και pm αλλα απάντηση δεν έλαβα ποτε..

----------


## DJman

Εχω και εγω ενα διαθεσιμο DJman #11783 Μαρουσι

----------


## m0bius

> Εχω και εγω ενα διαθεσιμο DJman #11783 Μαρουσι


Αρχικά συγγνώμη για την όποια καθυστέρηση, ήμουν στo γαμίλιο ταξίδι (με αποκατέστησαν πρόσφατα  :: ) και μετά είχα κάποια τρεχάματα με το σπίτι (ως καινούργιο). Στο 1966 υπάρχει ένα if ελεύθερο αλλά δεν έχει οπτική προς τα εκεί. Στο mobius-3 ίσως υπάρχει οπτική και μπορεί να βγεί κάποιο link. Μπορώ να ανέβω να ρίξω μια ματιά το απόγευμα!

IneLnet: Συγγνώμη που δεν σου απάντησα νωρίτερα. Ήταν λίγο πιεστική χρονιά για εμένα! Τώρα νομίζω ότι θα είμαι πιο συνεπής.

----------


## a123xxsp

Γεια χαρά,
και εγώ έχω 1if ελεύθερο και λογικά από σένα ή στο μομπ-3 θα πρέπει να με βλέπεις.
πες μου αν υπάρχει ακόμα κάτι ελεύθερο για να κάνουμε καμιά δοκιμή.
κοίτα και το μειλ που έχεις δηλώσει στο wind γιατί κατα καιρούς έχω στείλει εκεί.
ρίξε κανα τηλ αν είναι να τα πούμε/κανονίσουμε δοκιμές 699 7177 503
Αντώνης

----------

